# Iron Man Armor Revealed (not the tin version) [SPOILERS]



## Cthulhudrew (May 2, 2007)

Comicbookresources has an article on this, I guess it was first published in Entertainment Weekly.

First Look at Iron Man movie armor





[EDIT- here's the Entertainment Weekly article]


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Not bad at all!


----------



## mmu1 (May 2, 2007)

It looks pretty good, sure - but let's face it, as far as costume designs for recent superhero films go, this was going to be a _really_ easy one.

Consider - in most other cases, you might have assorted problems:

1. Making the hero not look stupid while sticking to a classic design, because tights just don't work in real life the way they do in a comic.

2. Updating the look to something that still looks cool but has a connection to the comics.

3. Making something that'll work in the endless CGI sequences. Hence the common move to costumes that are leather and plastic -heavy. (as opposed to fabrics that flow and wrinkle)

But in this case, we're dealing with power armor. Power armor practically looks cool by default, sleek shiny metal actually looks as good - if not better - in real life as it does on a page, and it happens to be one of the things that CGI does best. In fact, a good effects house could have probably done a solid job on something like that 15 years ago. (Assuming computer effects, that is - serviceable effects using a good costume and miniatures could have been achieved even earlier.)

Which doesn't really make me like the design any less, I love power suits...


----------



## Klaus (May 2, 2007)

It looks cool.

It also reminds me of Turboman.

"It's TURBO TIME!"


----------



## horacethegrey (May 2, 2007)

Now that is IRON MAN.  

A little dissapointed that they didn't deviate too much from Adi Granov's design. But hey, that looked cool. So who am I to complain?


----------



## Agamon (May 3, 2007)

Wicked awesome frickin' cool!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 3, 2007)

Man.

Now that Marvel's in charge of a lot of their movie properties, things are really starting to look freakin' great overall...or they just love Iron Man and put all the awesomness that way. Ah well, I'll be happy with the latter!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Kickin'!   

I am so looking forward to the movie.


----------



## ssampier (May 3, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## rom90125 (May 3, 2007)

That is friggin awesome!  I am way stoked for this film...


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (May 3, 2007)

Wasn't the least bit interested in this film.

However, after seeing the actual armor design (which I'm guessing is more inspired by Ultimate Iron Man) and hearing that the lead is Robert Downey Jr. (whom I generally like acting wise anyways), I may just go check this out in the theater.

Not expecting a spectacular story (never do out of comic book films so I'm greatly pleased when I get it, such as with Spideys 1 & 2 and Batman Begins), but Downey should at least make for some entertaining viewing.


----------



## Klaus (May 3, 2007)

Donovan Morningfire said:
			
		

> Wasn't the least bit interested in this film.
> 
> However, after seeing the actual armor design (which I'm guessing is more inspired by Ultimate Iron Man) and hearing that the lead is Robert Downey Jr. (whom I generally like acting wise anyways), I may just go check this out in the theater.
> 
> Not expecting a spectacular story (never do out of comic book films so I'm greatly pleased when I get it, such as with Spideys 1 & 2 and Batman Begins), but Downey should at least make for some entertaining viewing.



 That's actually the current Iron Man armor in the comics.

But then again, the current Iron Man in the comics is a fascist control freak.


----------



## horacethegrey (May 3, 2007)

As Klaus said, it's based heavily on artist Adi Granov's design, of which here are examples:


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2007)

Well, it looks nothing like the Adi Granov's "Red X" design.


----------



## horacethegrey (May 3, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Well, it looks nothing like the Adi Granov's "Red X" design.



 ARGH! What the hell?! They came out fine when I posted them!

Well, just type *Adi Granov* along with *Iron Man * at any google search and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 29, 2007)

Thought you folks might be interested in these.

First up, some screen captures from an MTV show, with Downey showing off the suit's helmet:





Secondly, a promotional picture of the cast:


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> Secondly, a promotional picture of the cast:



Let me guess - Rhodey, Pepper, Tony Stark, and Obadiah Stane?

EDIT: I just checked IMDB - and looks like I was dead-on. Jeff Bridges is Obadiah Stane? WOW - he looks so different I didn't recognize him!


----------



## F5 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmm...

On the positive side, the casting is really good.  That really looks like Rhodey, Pepper, Tony and Obadiah.  

On the negative side, the poses they have them standing in are REALLY CHEESEY.  Are they going with a campy angle for the Iron Man movie?  Seeing the promo shots of the armor had me pretty stoked for this one.  Seeing the promo cast picture is leaving me underwhelmed.  I'm thinkin' more Fantastic Four than Spider Man, sadly...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 29, 2007)

I think this movie is nailing the look of the characters, in and out of the costume, better than any other superhero movie so far.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 30, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> On the negative side, the poses they have them standing in are REALLY CHEESEY.




Agreed, I can't stand the way Robert Downey, Jr. looks from that angle. He doesn't look tough, or dashing, or- well- like Tony Stark at all. Plus he looks like he's shorter and smaller than Gwyneth- like she could kick the crap out of him. He looks like he should be twirling his moustache and tying Nell Fenwick to the train tracks.

Would have been better to take a shot from slightly above, I think, or even straight on.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 30, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> On the positive side, the casting is really good.  That really looks like Rhodey, Pepper, Tony and Obadiah...




Only if Tony Stark is now gay (well at least metrosexual!

Hopefully that shot was deliberately cheesy and tongue-in-cheek (Jeff Bridges hand rubbing is just too obvious)


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 30, 2007)

It is cheesy trying to make a comic-book pose for a photo shoot.

They're better off letting the comic artists render them.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 30, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> well at least metrosexual!




He flies around in a shinny red and gold suit with polished chrome highlights and has a pointy little beard.Tony was metro before metro was cool. Tony was metro before the term had been coined.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the cast picture, specially how it breaks away from rigid poses. Jeff Bridges isn't rubbing his hands, he's resting fingertips on fingertips, and Downey Jr. is doing a "hip" pose.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 1, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> He flies around in a shinny red and gold suit with polished chrome highlights and has a pointy little beard.Tony was metro before metro was cool. Tony was metro before the term had been coined.




Amen.

I don't like RDJ's pose, but I've been really impressed with the art direction and casting so far.

I would have laughed if Tony was in a hunched-over hungover pose, suit all askew.  I don't suppose that makes as good a promotional image though.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes I suppose the shiny armour does say something about that! Playboy Industrialist indeed!. 

Does anyone know if they are going to do the Gulf War injury stuff? or if they'll touch on his alcoholism in the movie and if they do how.

And Bridges isn't resting fingertip to fingertips, his hands are askew - caught mid rub!...

(NB I do like the picture and the casting)


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 1, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they are going to do the Gulf War injury stuff? or if they'll touch on his alcoholism in the movie and if they do how.



Not the Gulf War. The updated origin of _Iron Man_ has Tony being injured in Afganistan.
Also, Favreau has stated that Tony's alcoholism will be covered in future sequels (should they be greenlighted, of course).


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 1, 2007)

Cause I'm such a nice guy, I got a brand new image to share with you.

This new poster was spotted at the Cinema Expo in Amsterdam.







My opinion, it screams "register or I ship your ass to the Negative Zone".


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 2, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> On the negative side, the poses they have them standing in are REALLY CHEESEY.  Are they going with a campy angle for the Iron Man movie?  Seeing the promo shots of the armor had me pretty stoked for this one.  Seeing the promo cast picture is leaving me underwhelmed.  I'm thinkin' more Fantastic Four than Spider Man, sadly...




My god, is there nothing less important to complain about? So now the movie is doomed because the damn cast picture doesn't have them standing around like manniquins or something? People need to stop finding things to bitch about. You got great actors and actresses, a director who obviously knows and likes the property and superheroes in general, a suit that looks as near to perfect a translation from comic book to live action movie as anything we've seen yet but _hold the horses_, the damn cast picture that was good enough for the _cover _ of E! isn't to your liking for some bizarre asinine reason.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 2, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> <rant>




Welcome to the internet!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 2, 2007)

Added....


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 2, 2007)

Now all we need is some Ken Watanabe as the Mandarin.


----------



## F5 (Jul 2, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> My god, is there nothing less important to complain about? So now the movie is doomed because the damn cast picture doesn't have them standing around like manniquins or something? People need to stop finding things to bitch about. You got great actors and actresses, a director who obviously knows and likes the property and superheroes in general, a suit that looks as near to perfect a translation from comic book to live action movie as anything we've seen yet but _hold the horses_, the damn cast picture that was good enough for the _cover _ of E! isn't to your liking for some bizarre asinine reason.




Woah...easy, there.  No one in this thread said the movie was doomed, and so far it seems like we all agree with you that the casting and costuming are spot-on.  I simply said that this ONE piece of promotional material was disappointing.  I'll go into more detail as to why:  it's an OFFICAL promotional piece that I find campy and over-produced.  RDJ looks like he's trying too hard to be "tough", standing in a "heroic" pose.  That means that someone, somewhere, with creative control over this movie property thinks that campy and over-produced will appeal to their target demographic, and they dilute the movie accordingly.  With the acting and directing talent they've got lined up, it would be a shame to see the movie go in the direction of "style over substance".

It's because the movie otherwise looks so promising that people are down on this casting picture.  If this was a promo shot for, say, Daredevil 2, I guarantee no one would be batting an eye.

Are you sure it was on the cover of E!?  As far as I knew, E! was TV and online-only.  Did you mean Entertainment Weekly?  I haven't seen this cover, but if that's what it's meant for, it's not nearly as disappointing.  It works as a cover shot for EW magazine, where it would be representing the tone of the magazine, but not necessarily the movie itself.

But, regardless, this is a thread about the Iron Man movie, in an internet forum meant for discussion of media.  Can we please not attack people for posting their "asinine" opinions for discussion, and keep it civil?  This is ENWorld, not Slashdot.  Am I right?   



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> ...Ken Watanabe as The Mandarin...




Seconded.  But, they gotta save something for the sequels, right?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 2, 2007)

The sequel may very well be the Avengers movie rather than a direct Iron Man sequel. Apparently they're going to try to tie the four major Avenger's movies(Iron Man, Thor, Captain America, and Ant Man) together with a thread or two to lead into a joint movie.

Its been confirmed that Nick Fury is supposed to be in all of the movies to do that. And while I love 616 Fury, there's something so very right about the angle they're taking and casting Samuel L. Jackson as Fury...since he was the MODEL for Ultimate Fury.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 2, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its been confirmed that Nick Fury is supposed to be in all of the movies to do that. And while I love 616 Fury, there's something so very right about the angle they're taking and casting Samuel L. Jackson as Fury...since he was the MODEL for Ultimate Fury.




Definitely awesome.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2007)

The Captain America movie supposedly has fallen through.  Not sure about Thor or Ant-Man.  If they do an Ant-Man movie before Captain America...

Although Ghost Rider was made before Iron Man


----------



## Henry (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm... Sam Jackson or David Hasslehoff?

I think Jackson will do just fine.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 3, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> The Captain America movie supposedly has fallen through.




Do you have a source on that? Last I heard, it was still moving ahead.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to see a source as well.

I have a hard time imagining that Ghost Rider cleared but Cap didn't.  It's a mad world, I guess.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 3, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> The Captain America movie supposedly has fallen through.




As of the 14th of June, it was still on, according to Sci Fi Wire (which doesn't have the newest news, but which is usually accurate in what it does report)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=3&id=41910

We should note that in the comic books, they're just burying the Captain.  There's no telling how that could get mangled in the grapevine...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 3, 2007)

From what I remember, the Cap movie DID fall through at one point, but I believe it was before Marvel was making the movies themselves. Since then, I believe the Cap movie is back and still in the making.


----------



## Anthraxus (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm cautiously optimistic!   

I do like the casting decisions, as well as the armor design.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 3, 2007)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> I have a hard time imagining that Ghost Rider cleared but Cap didn't.  It's a mad world, I guess.




A genetically engineer all american supersoldier who symbolism all that is good about America- I don't want to get political but PUH-LEZE that would be like so not PC! 

He works in the comics and would work as part of the team in an Avengers movie, but really how do you make him the the lead in a big budget mainstream movie and not make it cheesy? 

As for Ant-man, well as a character concept he just isn't very sexy -_yeah he can shrink to microscopic size, he fights nanovirues and he talks to ants woohoo!_- even the planned movie is supposed to have 'comedic elements'.

As to Thor - its going to need a very good director to make it not be "_Yeah lame Doctor with a walking stick discovers that he can turn into a big hunky viking barbarian god, his walking stick becomes a magical hammer and then he decides to fight crime_!"


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 3, 2007)

> A genetically engineer all american supersoldier who symbolism all that is good about America- I don't want to get political but PUH-LEZE that would be like so not PC!




It would be difficult, but not impossible. The trick is to remember that Cap doesn't symbolize America per se, but rather he symbolizes the same things America is supposed to stand for. It's a subtle difference, but an important one.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 4, 2007)

It's possible to bring a modern Captain America story with today's political climate.

The film need to show his origin, a product of US-siezed Nazi German genetic engineering experiment. We needed to show his disappearance in the 40's, and later his re-emergence in 2000. There will be some cheesy comical moments as he tries to adapt to the new modern culture with all of the trappings ... so long the MP3 player is not an iPod.

Then we need to show that the Red Skull has ties to terrorist groups. Perhaps Osama is merely a pawn of the Red Skull's machination to put the world in peril and they rise above the battlefield to instill a new world order.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 4, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> It's possible to bring a modern Captain America story with today's political climate.
> 
> The film need to show his origin, a product of US-siezed Nazi German genetic engineering experiment. We needed to show his disappearance in the 40's, and later his re-emergence in 2000. There will be some cheesy comical moments as he tries to adapt to the new modern culture with all of the trappings ... so long the MP3 player is not an iPod.
> 
> Then we need to show that the Red Skull has ties to terrorist groups. Perhaps Osama is merely a pawn of the Red Skull's machination to put the world in peril and they rise above the battlefield to instill a new world order.



 I think you nailed exactly how a Cap movie could be made to work...follow the disappearance. Cap being an alien, of sorts, is a big part of what makes him so dang appealing.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jul 4, 2007)

The more I see of promotional material for Iron Man, the more I wish I'd dragged myself downtown when they were shooting for a couple of weeks like I kept telling myself I would have.

Probably wouldn't have seen much, but it would have been cool to check it out anyway. Damn lazy ass mofo!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 4, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I think you nailed exactly how a Cap movie could be made to work...follow the disappearance. Cap being an alien, of sorts, is a big part of what makes him so dang appealing.



Alien???   

Where did that come from?


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 4, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Alien???
> 
> Where did that come from?



I think "man out of time" was the term he was looking for. And Cap certainly is one.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 4, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> I think "man out of time" was the term he was looking for. And Cap certainly is one.



 Exactly.

Also note my saying "of sorts", because, well...Cap IS an alien in the modern culture he wakes up in. 

[sblock]Or maybe he really was an alien! CAP WAS A SKRULL![/sblock]


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 4, 2007)

Question is, how will he disappear?

Will it be like in the comic book, somehow frozen in ice ... somewhere? (Don't know exactly where he was presumed lost.)

Will it be like in _X-Men: Evolution_ where he was cryogenically frozen because the lethal side effect of the untested experiment was deemed incurable in the 1940's?


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't know how long this will stay up on YouTube, but here's footage from the movie shown at Comic Con. You get to see both armors in action (though the capture isn't great, it's still sweet!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVRQjCG8tn4


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 29, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I don't know how long this will stay up on YouTube, but here's footage from the movie shown at Comic Con. You get to see both armors in action (though the capture isn't great, it's still sweet!).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVRQjCG8tn4



 Heh, beat me to posting it.

Just looking better and better and I'm loving Downey as Stark.


----------



## JRR_Talking (Jul 29, 2007)

squeaks in anticipation


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 29, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> It's possible to bring a modern Captain America story with today's political climate.
> 
> The film need to show his origin, a product of US-siezed Nazi German genetic engineering experiment. We needed to show his disappearance in the 40's, and later his re-emergence in 2000. There will be some cheesy comical moments as he tries to adapt to the new modern culture with all of the trappings ... so long the MP3 player is not an iPod.
> 
> Then we need to show that the Red Skull has ties to terrorist groups. Perhaps Osama is merely a pawn of the Red Skull's machination to put the world in peril and they rise above the battlefield to instill a new world order.




In other words, the director and actor just needs to read the current Ed Brubaker run.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 29, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I don't know how long this will stay up on YouTube, but here's footage from the movie shown at Comic Con. You get to see both armors in action (though the capture isn't great, it's still sweet!).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVRQjCG8tn4



 Thanks for posting this. Been wanting to see this ever since I heard all the raves it's been getting. 

The Mark 1 looks appropriate for something he built out of scrap. The Iron Monger looks menacing. While the classic red and gold looks sleek and impressive as hell onscreen.   

Summer 08 can't come fast enough.

PS. Oh, and Gwyneth looks hot in that brief glimpse we see of her as Pepper.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 29, 2007)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> I have a hard time imagining that Ghost Rider cleared but Cap didn't.  It's a mad world, I guess.



Ghost Rider had an enthusiastic A-list actor behind it.   Nick Cage is a comic book guy and wanted to play one for years.   Thankfully the studios passed on his deciding to be Superman and Namor - Johnny Blaze struck me as a good fit.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 29, 2007)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> In other words, the director and actor just needs to read the current Ed Brubaker run.



Considering that I have not read a comic book for the past 10 years, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 30, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Considering that I have not read a comic book for the past 10 years, I'll take your word for it.




Well if you ever want to read the best Captain America stories since Lee/Kirby, pick up the Winter Soldier trades. Flashbacks to WWII, guest appearances by Union Jack, Falcon and Iron Man, fighting the Red Skull and AIM.

Put simply, it's everything that's cool about Cap in 12 issues.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 30, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Considering that I have not read a comic book for the past 10 years, I'll take your word for it.



Ten years? That's a long time mate. But then, considering how much crap is published in comics nowadays, I really can't blame you. 



			
				Vigilance said:
			
		

> Well if you ever want to read the best Captain America stories since Lee/Kirby, pick up the Winter Soldier trades. Flashbacks to WWII, guest appearances by Union Jack, Falcon and Iron Man, fighting the Red Skull and AIM.
> 
> Put simply, it's everything that's cool about Cap in 12 issues.



I wholeheartedly agree. Brubaker's run on _Captain America_ was the best thing Marvel Comics has published in years.


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 30, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> I wholeheartedly agree. Brubaker's run on _Captain America_ was the best thing Marvel Comics has published in years.




I'm actually enjoying a good deal of the things coming out of Marvel these days. In addition to Cap, I thought Secret War (this is a new one, about a clandestine SHIELD Op where Nick Fury recruits Spider-Man, Power Man, Daredevil, Wolverine and a few others), as well as Civil War were both very well done.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 30, 2007)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> I'm actually enjoying a good deal of the things coming out of Marvel these days. In addition to Cap, I thought Secret War (this is a new one, about a clandestine SHIELD Op where Nick Fury recruits Spider-Man, Power Man, Daredevil, Wolverine and a few others), as well as Civil War were both very well done.



Wish I could I say I agree, but no. I read the first two issues of _Secret War_ and they did nothing for me. Bendis' writing as usual left a bad taste in my mouth, but I gotta admit the art was fantastic.

_Civil War_ on the other hand, started off strong but ended so badly. I'm only hoping _World War Hulk_ doesn't end up the same way.


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 30, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> Wish I could I say I agree, but no. I read the first two issues of _Secret War_ and they did nothing for me. Bendis' writing as usual left a bad taste in my mouth, but I gotta admit the art was fantastic.
> 
> _Civil War_ on the other hand, started off strong but ended so badly. I'm only hoping _World War Hulk_ doesn't end up the same way.




I agree that the star of Secret War was the art. I swear every panel of that series could be made into a poster.

Still, I liked the story too. I'm a sucker for any Nick Fury shenanigans though, so it was right in my strike zone.

I'm the guy who thinks the four part Claremont-written Marvel Team-Up epic where Black Widow, Spider-Man, Shang Chi and Nick Fury get involved in a Hydra plot to take over the United States is one of the best comic stories ever written though, so your mileage may vary 

As for WW Hulk, I'm looking forward to that. I almost bought the trade of Planet Hulk this week, but it got beat out when I saw that I could Essential X-men 2, 3 and 4, along with the Hardcover edition of the Frank Miller-Chris Claremont Wolverine mini-series for the same price as that one book lol.


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 30, 2007)

Eh, the actor looked the part of tony, though he sounded kinda wooden on the delivery in the first part.

The boiler plate suit did look pretty good.

Loved the music.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 30, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> Summer 08 can't come fast enough.
> .




QFT


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm all for superhero spy stories, provided the art and story are up to snuff. The best of the lot are probably _The Nick Fury Agent of SHIELD_ stories by Jim Steranko. Followed by Ed Brubaker's run on _Captain America_. I've not read that Marvel Team Up you mentioned, but I'll take your word for it on it's quality.

_Secret War_ tries to aspire to be like those stories, but falls short of the mark I feel. Bendis as usual, turned me off with his lame dialogue and rampant mischaracterizations.



> As for WW Hulk, I'm looking forward to that. I almost bought the trade of Planet Hulk this week, but it got beat out when I saw that I could Essential X-men 2, 3 and 4, along with the Hardcover edition of the Frank Miller-Chris Claremont Wolverine mini-series for the same price as that one book lol.



It's been good so far. SPOILERS Hulk arrives on Earth and he and his war party have been fighting off the Earth heroes left and right while he tries to capture the Illuminati. So far, he's singlehandedly beaten Black Bolt, Iron Man, and the Fantastic Four(to get to Reed Richards). He's right now fighting the X-Men and the rest of their associated teams while trying to capture Charles Xavier (who was willing to go with him voluntarily). SPOILERS

I'm not however, looking forward to Marvel's next "big event" in 2008, which is an invasion of the Skrulls. SPOILERS If you must know, it was recently revealed that some of Earth's heroes are actually Skrulls in disguise. Elektra was revealed to be one, and Spider-Woman seems to be displaying signs of being a Skrull as well. Some of the heroes are also considering the possiblity that Iron Man may be a Skrull too, given his actions in _Civil War_. The tagline of this event is apparently, "Who can you trust?"  :\ A little too _Battlestar Galactica_ if you ask me.SPOILERS


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 30, 2007)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> I'm the guy who thinks the four part Claremont-written Marvel Team-Up epic where Black Widow, Spider-Man, Shang Chi and Nick Fury get involved in a Hydra plot to take over the United States is one of the best comic stories ever written though, so your mileage may vary



That was a great story!   Most people would knock it for the Sal Bushema art but with the very heavy inking it looked great!

My favorite Team-up story from that era however was the Avengers Annnual 7/Two-in-one Annual 2 story that wrapped up the Warlock storyline.   That ended so well that I would have been happy never to have seen Warlock or Thanos again.


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 30, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> I'm all for superhero spy stories, provided the art and story are up to snuff. The best of the lot are probably _The Nick Fury Agent of SHIELD_ stories by Jim Steranko.




Love those! I have the trade of Steranko's run, and I'm looking forward to the upcoming Marvel Masterwork which will cover the earlier Lee-Kirby SHIELD stories. 



> I've not read that Marvel Team Up you mentioned, but I'll take your word for it on it's quality.




You should pick it up. I got mine recently, as single issues from a comic shop online, and paid about 5 bucks for the 4 issues. They're not expensive and easy to find.

Apparently I'm the only one who thinks it's one of the greatest comic stories of all time 

Chuck


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 30, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> Ten years? That's a long time mate. But then, considering how much crap is published in comics nowadays, I really can't blame you.



Yeah, I'd like to keep my Silver Age comic book memory and experience intact.

Of course, I'm concerned with the crap being exposed to our next generation (i.e., children).


----------

